# DIY speaker



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Hello I have a problem with the simulation of this component. (Cw Ciare 202)
I start from the beginning this component now plays in a closed diffuser (26 liters) three-way except that the extension down is pretty weak.
I am therefore decided to simulate a configuration that it does get any lower than I have problems only with the agreement that led to the software in my possession come to different results.
I enclose here the results hoping that people more expert than I know how to advise me better.
The component in question is the Ciare cw 202 and I made the simulations were done with both pro and Bassbox 6 with 0:50 winisd a7 winisd that with 0.0.7.809 as you can see I winisd suggests a different pipe length according to Bassbox how I should proceed??
Thanks to anyone who will help me and sorry for my imperfect English.
Greetings from Italy to all users of the forum

PS Even Winisd with regard to the cone with the software gives me different results why?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is the Ciare 202 3 way being used with a subwoofer?


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Mike the Ciare now works in a three-way sealed box of 26 liters.
The subwoofer is tc sound that I built thanks to your suggestions, I just wanted to extend the response Ciare granted in a case just do not know if the simulation I'm doing is right I am confused about the agreement that led to such results are different from winisd and Bassbox.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are trhe speakers crossed over to the subwoofer at 80 hz?


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> Are trhe speakers crossed over to the subwoofer at 80 hz?


The subwoofer sound is cut off at 60 hz tc Ciare and play in a three-way speaker, are now closed box but do not drop much and I thought I'd put them in charge SLR but as you could see the simulations winisd Bassbox and give me a different agreement tube


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yellow is the Ciare driver in 26 liters with a crossover at 60 hz and 80 watts of power.

Orange is the Ciare driver in 50 liters tuned to 40 hz with a crossover at 60 hz and 80 watts of power. 

The port is 7.6 cm diameter and 11.4 cm long. The maximum port air speed is 8.4 m/s at 53 hz.


----------



## speedup (May 30, 2011)

Hello Mike and then advise me to do a box tuned for this to extend the response a little lower?
thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The response won't go lower if you are using a 60 hz crossover. The orange line is as much as you can get out of this driver with a 60 hz cross over.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I received your PM, here is the driver file for the CW202, save it to the Projects folder in WinISD. As for the Dayton driver, model it and compare it to the CW202 and see what is best for you.

View attachment CW202.wpr


----------

